# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  الشروط والاوراق والمستندات المطلوبة لعقد زواج الاجانب فى مصر مع المحامى هانى احمد

## hany31

الأمنــــــــــــاء

للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية
فى موضوع وإجراءات زواج الأجانب فى مصر
والدول العربية




أولا: قبل شرح شروط وخطوات زواج الأجانب فى مصر يجب أن نعرف أن عقد الزواج يجمع بين زوج وزوجة على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجب أن يعرف كل من الزوج والزوجة إن الزواج عقد وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو ( الحلال فى العشرة) بين رجل وامرأة على سبيل الدوام ويحدد ما على كل طرف على الأخر من حقوق وواجبات ويعتبر عقد الزواج من العقود التى يجب أن يتوافر فيها المبادئ التى يقوم عليها والاركان والشروط اللازمة لانعقاد وانشاء الزواج والتى لا يمكن أن يبرم عقد الزواج بدونها وايضا شروط صحة عقد الزواج.
أولا: الإيجاب والقبول بين الزوج والزوجة. 
ثانيا: حضور الشهود.
ثالثا: الإشهار
وتنقسم إجراءات الزواج فى مصر إلى: 
[1] زواج المصريين المسلمين وهو يكون رجل مسلم مصرى وامرأة مسلمة مصرية وهذا الزواج يتم بمعرفة الموظف المختص فى الدولة ويسمى (المأذون) وهو الشخص الوحيد المختص بزواج المصريين المسلمين فقط. 
[2] زواج المصرية من أجنبى ( ويشترط القانون المصرى موافقة دولة الزوج الأجنبى أو السفارة وما يفيد حالته الاجتماعية وشهادة عدم الممانعة للزوج وايضا فرق السنة إلا يجاوز 25 سنة وشهادة تفيد الديانة إذا كان أجنبى وليس من دولة عربية .
[3] زواج مصرى مسلم من أجنبية مسيحية ويشترط احضار شهادة ايضا من دولة الزوجة الأجنبية أو من السفارة تفيد الموافقة وعدم الممانعة على الزواج. 
[4] زواج الأجانب من بعضهم وهذه الحالة يكون الزوج أجنبى غير مصرى والزوجة أجنبية غير مصرية يجب موافقة كل من سفارة أو دولة الزوج والزوجة. 
[5] أيضا الجديد فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب وهو الكشف الطبى ويجب أن يكون الكشف الطبى صادر من مستشفى حكومة من مصر ولا يمكن أن يأتى بها من الخارج.
البريد الإلكترونى Hany lawyer top@ gmail.com : 

وأدخل على اليوتيوب وشاهد واكتب فقط زواج أجانب فى مصر والدول العربية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIPomw_wi0
للاتصال من مصر 0128811960
من خارج مصر  0020128811960

مــــــع تحيــــــات

المستشـــــار القــانـونـى

هــــــانى أحمـــــد

المحامــــــــى

والمستشار القانونى فى زواج الأجانب

----------


## تامر سامي احمد

*تحية طيبة للأستاذ/ هاني أحمد، وأتمنى لك استمرار التوفيق والنجاح  

يشرفني أن أضع تعليق على هذا الموضوع بخصوص الزواج والتوكيلات والترجمة المعتمدة 
*
 *شروط زواج وتوكيلات الأجانب والترجمة المعتمدة* 

 *في جمهورية مصر العربية*
 *أولا: زواج الأجانب*

*تتم عملية عقد الزواج و توثيق عقد الزواج في القاهرة أو الاسكندرية بمكتب زواج الاجانب*
 
*1- يجب حضور الزوج والزوجة بشخصهما أو وجود توكيل من الطرف الأجنبي لأي شخص مصري*
 
*2- وجود شاهدين ذكور ومترجم معتمد لدى الشهر العقاري في حالة اذا كان أحد طرفي العقد لا يتحدث العربية بطلاقة*
 
*3-* *يجب ان تحصل الزوجة الاجنبية او الزوج الأجنبي على ختم اقامة سارية من الجوازات*
 
*4-* *تقديم   شهادة عدم ممانعة زواج للطرف الاجنبي، وهذه الشهادة تصدر من سفارة الطرف   الأجنبي ويجب ان تتضمن على الاسم والحالة الاجتماعية والديانة إن أمكن (مع   العلم أن بعض السفارات لا تضع الديانة في هذه الشهادة وفي هذه الحالة يجب   تقديم مستند يثبت الديانة)*
 
*5- التوجه لأقرب مكتب صحة والحصول على شهادتي فحص طبي لراغبي الزواج لكلا من الزوج والزوجة*

 *6-* *بعد اتمام الاوراق يتم التوجه للشهر العقاري بجمع محاكم الاسكندرية* *ويمكنك الحصول على عقد الزواج في نفس اليوم*
 *أو يمكنكم التوجه* *الى ميدان لاظوغلي بالقاهرة، مكتب زواج الاجانب بالدور الرابع، ويتم استلام عقد الزواج بعد ما لا يقل عن 10 ايام أو اسبوعان*

*ثانيا: توكيلات الأجانب*

*يتم عمل التوكيل الذي أحد أطرافه شخص أجنبي في أي مكتب شهر عقاري في جمهورية مصر العربية وشروطه:* 
 *1- يجب حضور الطرف الأجنبي بنفسه * 
 *2- يجب الحصول على ختم اقامة سارية على باسبور الطرف الأجنبي من مصلحة الجوازات*
*3- يجب حضور مترجم معتمد لدى مكتب مصلحة الشهر العقاري* 

*ثالثا: الترجمة المعتمدة للمستندات الرسمية*

*1- يقوم بالترجمة مترجم معتمد لدى السفارة المراد تقديم المستندات اليها
* 
 *2- يتم ارفاق الترجمة مع صورة من المستند الأصلي وتوضع الأختام على كلاهما مع اقرار المترجم*

*ولمزيد من المعلومات برجاء التواصل وزيارة الرابط أدناه

http://alextranslation.blogspot.com/

وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## تامر سامي احمد

*تحية طيبة للأستاذ/ هاني أحمد، وأتمنى لك استمرار التوفيق والنجاح  

يشرفني أن أضع تعليق على هذا الموضوع بخصوص الزواج والتوكيلات والترجمة المعتمدة 
*
 *الترجمة المعتمدة وشروط زواج وتوكيلات الاجانب في مصر* 
 *أولا: زواج الأجانب*

*تتم عملية عقد الزواج و توثيق عقد الزواج في القاهرة أو الاسكندرية بمكتب زواج الاجانب*
 
*1- يجب حضور الزوج والزوجة بشخصهما أو وجود توكيل من الطرف الأجنبي لأي شخص مصري*
 
*2- وجود شاهدين ذكور ومترجم معتمد لدى الشهر العقاري في حالة اذا كان أحد طرفي العقد لا يتحدث العربية بطلاقة*
 
*3-* *يجب ان تحصل الزوجة الاجنبية او الزوج الأجنبي على ختم اقامة سارية من الجوازات*
 
*4-* *تقديم   شهادة عدم ممانعة زواج للطرف الاجنبي، وهذه الشهادة تصدر من سفارة الطرف   الأجنبي ويجب ان تتضمن على الاسم والحالة الاجتماعية والديانة إن أمكن (مع   العلم أن بعض السفارات لا تضع الديانة في هذه الشهادة وفي هذه الحالة يجب   تقديم مستند يثبت الديانة)*
 
*5- التوجه لأقرب مكتب صحة والحصول على شهادتي فحص طبي لراغبي الزواج لكلا من الزوج والزوجة*

 *6-* *بعد اتمام الاوراق يتم التوجه للشهر العقاري بجمع محاكم الاسكندرية* *ويمكنك الحصول على عقد الزواج في نفس اليوم*
 *أو يمكنكم التوجه* *الى ميدان لاظوغلي بالقاهرة، مكتب زواج الاجانب بالدور الرابع، ويتم استلام عقد الزواج بعد ما لا يقل عن 10 ايام أو اسبوعان*

*ثانيا: توكيلات الأجانب*

*يتم عمل التوكيل الذي أحد أطرافه شخص أجنبي في أي مكتب شهر عقاري في جمهورية مصر العربية وشروطه:* 
 *1- يجب حضور الطرف الأجنبي بنفسه * 
 *2- يجب الحصول على ختم اقامة سارية على باسبور الطرف الأجنبي من مصلحة الجوازات*
*3- يجب حضور مترجم معتمد لدى مكتب مصلحة الشهر العقاري* 

*ثالثا: الترجمة المعتمدة للمستندات الرسمية*

*1- يقوم بالترجمة مترجم معتمد لدى السفارة المراد تقديم المستندات اليها
* 
 *2- يتم ارفاق الترجمة مع صورة من المستند الأصلي وتوضع الأختام على كلاهما مع اقرار المترجم*

*ولمزيد من المعلومات برجاء التواصل وزيارة الرابط أدناه

http://alextranslation.blogspot.com/

وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## hany31

الشروط والاوراق والمستندات المطلوبة لعقد زواج الاجانب فى مصر مع المحامى هانى احمد
الأمنــــــــــــاء

للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية
فى موضوع وإجراءات زواج الأجانب فى مصر
والدول العربية




أولا: قبل شرح شروط وخطوات زواج الأجانب فى مصر يجب أن نعرف أن عقد الزواج يجمع بين زوج وزوجة على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجب أن يعرف كل من الزوج والزوجة إن الزواج عقد وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو ( الحلال فى العشرة) بين رجل وامرأة على سبيل الدوام ويحدد ما على كل طرف على الأخر من حقوق وواجبات ويعتبر عقد الزواج من العقود التى يجب أن يتوافر فيها المبادئ التى يقوم عليها والاركان والشروط اللازمة لانعقاد وانشاء الزواج والتى لا يمكن أن يبرم عقد الزواج بدونها وايضا شروط صحة عقد الزواج.
أولا: الإيجاب والقبول بين الزوج والزوجة. 
ثانيا: حضور الشهود.
ثالثا: الإشهار
وتنقسم إجراءات الزواج فى مصر إلى: 
[1] زواج المصريين المسلمين وهو يكون رجل مسلم مصرى وامرأة مسلمة مصرية وهذا الزواج يتم بمعرفة الموظف المختص فى الدولة ويسمى (المأذون) وهو الشخص الوحيد المختص بزواج المصريين المسلمين فقط. 
[2] زواج المصرية من أجنبى ( ويشترط القانون المصرى موافقة دولة الزوج الأجنبى أو السفارة وما يفيد حالته الاجتماعية وشهادة عدم الممانعة للزوج وايضا فرق السنة إلا يجاوز 25 سنة وشهادة تفيد الديانة إذا كان أجنبى وليس من دولة عربية .
[3] زواج مصرى مسلم من أجنبية مسيحية ويشترط احضار شهادة ايضا من دولة الزوجة الأجنبية أو من السفارة تفيد الموافقة وعدم الممانعة على الزواج. 
[4] زواج الأجانب من بعضهم وهذه الحالة يكون الزوج أجنبى غير مصرى والزوجة أجنبية غير مصرية يجب موافقة كل من سفارة أو دولة الزوج والزوجة. 
[5] أيضا الجديد فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب وهو الكشف الطبى ويجب أن يكون الكشف الطبى صادر من مستشفى حكومة من مصر ولا يمكن أن يأتى بها من الخارج.
البريد الإلكترونى Hany lawyer top@ gmail.com : 

وأدخل على اليوتيوب وشاهد واكتب فقط زواج أجانب فى مصر والدول العربية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIPomw_wi0
للاتصال من مصر 0128811960
من خارج مصر 0020128811960

مــــــع تحيــــــات

المستشـــــار القــانـونـى

هــــــانى أحمـــــد

المحامــــــــى

والمستشار القانونى فى زواج الأجانب

----------


## hany31

الشروط والاوراق والمستندات المطلوبة لعقد زواج الاجانب فى مصر مع المحامى هانى احمد
الأمنــــــــــــاء

للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية
فى موضوع وإجراءات زواج الأجانب فى مصر
والدول العربية




أولا: قبل شرح شروط وخطوات زواج الأجانب فى مصر يجب أن نعرف أن عقد الزواج يجمع بين زوج وزوجة على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجب أن يعرف كل من الزوج والزوجة إن الزواج عقد وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو ( الحلال فى العشرة) بين رجل وامرأة على سبيل الدوام ويحدد ما على كل طرف على الأخر من حقوق وواجبات ويعتبر عقد الزواج من العقود التى يجب أن يتوافر فيها المبادئ التى يقوم عليها والاركان والشروط اللازمة لانعقاد وانشاء الزواج والتى لا يمكن أن يبرم عقد الزواج بدونها وايضا شروط صحة عقد الزواج.
أولا: الإيجاب والقبول بين الزوج والزوجة. 
ثانيا: حضور الشهود.
ثالثا: الإشهار
وتنقسم إجراءات الزواج فى مصر إلى: 
[1] زواج المصريين المسلمين وهو يكون رجل مسلم مصرى وامرأة مسلمة مصرية وهذا الزواج يتم بمعرفة الموظف المختص فى الدولة ويسمى (المأذون) وهو الشخص الوحيد المختص بزواج المصريين المسلمين فقط. 
[2] زواج المصرية من أجنبى ( ويشترط القانون المصرى موافقة دولة الزوج الأجنبى أو السفارة وما يفيد حالته الاجتماعية وشهادة عدم الممانعة للزوج وايضا فرق السنة إلا يجاوز 25 سنة وشهادة تفيد الديانة إذا كان أجنبى وليس من دولة عربية .
[3] زواج مصرى مسلم من أجنبية مسيحية ويشترط احضار شهادة ايضا من دولة الزوجة الأجنبية أو من السفارة تفيد الموافقة وعدم الممانعة على الزواج. 
[4] زواج الأجانب من بعضهم وهذه الحالة يكون الزوج أجنبى غير مصرى والزوجة أجنبية غير مصرية يجب موافقة كل من سفارة أو دولة الزوج والزوجة. 
[5] أيضا الجديد فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب وهو الكشف الطبى ويجب أن يكون الكشف الطبى صادر من مستشفى حكومة من مصر ولا يمكن أن يأتى بها من الخارج.
البريد الإلكترونى Hany lawyer top@ gmail.com : 

وأدخل على اليوتيوب وشاهد واكتب فقط زواج أجانب فى مصر والدول العربية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIPomw_wi0
للاتصال من مصر 0128811960
من خارج مصر 0020128811960

مــــــع تحيــــــات

المستشـــــار القــانـونـى

هــــــانى أحمـــــد

المحامــــــــى

والمستشار القانونى فى زواج الأجانب

----------


## hany31

الشروط والاوراق والمستندات المطلوبة لعقد زواج الاجانب فى مصر مع المحامى هانى احمد
الأمنــــــــــــاء

للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية
فى موضوع وإجراءات زواج الأجانب فى مصر
والدول العربية




أولا: قبل شرح شروط وخطوات زواج الأجانب فى مصر يجب أن نعرف أن عقد الزواج يجمع بين زوج وزوجة على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجب أن يعرف كل من الزوج والزوجة إن الزواج عقد وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو ( الحلال فى العشرة) بين رجل وامرأة على سبيل الدوام ويحدد ما على كل طرف على الأخر من حقوق وواجبات ويعتبر عقد الزواج من العقود التى يجب أن يتوافر فيها المبادئ التى يقوم عليها والاركان والشروط اللازمة لانعقاد وانشاء الزواج والتى لا يمكن أن يبرم عقد الزواج بدونها وايضا شروط صحة عقد الزواج.
أولا: الإيجاب والقبول بين الزوج والزوجة. 
ثانيا: حضور الشهود.
ثالثا: الإشهار
وتنقسم إجراءات الزواج فى مصر إلى: 
[1] زواج المصريين المسلمين وهو يكون رجل مسلم مصرى وامرأة مسلمة مصرية وهذا الزواج يتم بمعرفة الموظف المختص فى الدولة ويسمى (المأذون) وهو الشخص الوحيد المختص بزواج المصريين المسلمين فقط. 
[2] زواج المصرية من أجنبى ( ويشترط القانون المصرى موافقة دولة الزوج الأجنبى أو السفارة وما يفيد حالته الاجتماعية وشهادة عدم الممانعة للزوج وايضا فرق السنة إلا يجاوز 25 سنة وشهادة تفيد الديانة إذا كان أجنبى وليس من دولة عربية .
[3] زواج مصرى مسلم من أجنبية مسيحية ويشترط احضار شهادة ايضا من دولة الزوجة الأجنبية أو من السفارة تفيد الموافقة وعدم الممانعة على الزواج. 
[4] زواج الأجانب من بعضهم وهذه الحالة يكون الزوج أجنبى غير مصرى والزوجة أجنبية غير مصرية يجب موافقة كل من سفارة أو دولة الزوج والزوجة. 
[5] أيضا الجديد فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب وهو الكشف الطبى ويجب أن يكون الكشف الطبى صادر من مستشفى حكومة من مصر ولا يمكن أن يأتى بها من الخارج.
البريد الإلكترونى Hany lawyer top@ gmail.com : 

وأدخل على اليوتيوب وشاهد واكتب فقط زواج أجانب فى مصر والدول العربية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIPomw_wi0
للاتصال من مصر 0128811960
من خارج مصر 0020128811960

مــــــع تحيــــــات

المستشـــــار القــانـونـى

هــــــانى أحمـــــد

المحامــــــــى

والمستشار القانونى فى زواج الأجانب

----------


## hany31

الشروط والاوراق والمستندات المطلوبة لعقد زواج الاجانب فى مصر مع المحامى هانى احمد
الأمنــــــــــــاء

للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية
فى موضوع وإجراءات زواج الأجانب فى مصر
والدول العربية




أولا: قبل شرح شروط وخطوات زواج الأجانب فى مصر يجب أن نعرف أن عقد الزواج يجمع بين زوج وزوجة على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجب أن يعرف كل من الزوج والزوجة إن الزواج عقد وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو ( الحلال فى العشرة) بين رجل وامرأة على سبيل الدوام ويحدد ما على كل طرف على الأخر من حقوق وواجبات ويعتبر عقد الزواج من العقود التى يجب أن يتوافر فيها المبادئ التى يقوم عليها والاركان والشروط اللازمة لانعقاد وانشاء الزواج والتى لا يمكن أن يبرم عقد الزواج بدونها وايضا شروط صحة عقد الزواج.
أولا: الإيجاب والقبول بين الزوج والزوجة. 
ثانيا: حضور الشهود.
ثالثا: الإشهار
وتنقسم إجراءات الزواج فى مصر إلى: 
[1] زواج المصريين المسلمين وهو يكون رجل مسلم مصرى وامرأة مسلمة مصرية وهذا الزواج يتم بمعرفة الموظف المختص فى الدولة ويسمى (المأذون) وهو الشخص الوحيد المختص بزواج المصريين المسلمين فقط. 
[2] زواج المصرية من أجنبى ( ويشترط القانون المصرى موافقة دولة الزوج الأجنبى أو السفارة وما يفيد حالته الاجتماعية وشهادة عدم الممانعة للزوج وايضا فرق السنة إلا يجاوز 25 سنة وشهادة تفيد الديانة إذا كان أجنبى وليس من دولة عربية .
[3] زواج مصرى مسلم من أجنبية مسيحية ويشترط احضار شهادة ايضا من دولة الزوجة الأجنبية أو من السفارة تفيد الموافقة وعدم الممانعة على الزواج. 
[4] زواج الأجانب من بعضهم وهذه الحالة يكون الزوج أجنبى غير مصرى والزوجة أجنبية غير مصرية يجب موافقة كل من سفارة أو دولة الزوج والزوجة. 
[5] أيضا الجديد فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب وهو الكشف الطبى ويجب أن يكون الكشف الطبى صادر من مستشفى حكومة من مصر ولا يمكن أن يأتى بها من الخارج.
البريد الإلكترونى Hany lawyer top@ gmail.com : 

وأدخل على اليوتيوب وشاهد واكتب فقط زواج أجانب فى مصر والدول العربية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIPomw_wi0
للاتصال من مصر 0128811960
من خارج مصر 0020128811960

مــــــع تحيــــــات

المستشـــــار القــانـونـى

هــــــانى أحمـــــد

المحامــــــــى

والمستشار القانونى فى زواج الأجانب

----------


## hany31

الشروط والاوراق والمستندات المطلوبة لعقد زواج الاجانب فى مصر مع المحامى هانى احمد
الأمنــــــــــــاء

للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية
فى موضوع وإجراءات زواج الأجانب فى مصر
والدول العربية




أولا: قبل شرح شروط وخطوات زواج الأجانب فى مصر يجب أن نعرف أن عقد الزواج يجمع بين زوج وزوجة على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجب أن يعرف كل من الزوج والزوجة إن الزواج عقد وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو ( الحلال فى العشرة) بين رجل وامرأة على سبيل الدوام ويحدد ما على كل طرف على الأخر من حقوق وواجبات ويعتبر عقد الزواج من العقود التى يجب أن يتوافر فيها المبادئ التى يقوم عليها والاركان والشروط اللازمة لانعقاد وانشاء الزواج والتى لا يمكن أن يبرم عقد الزواج بدونها وايضا شروط صحة عقد الزواج.
أولا: الإيجاب والقبول بين الزوج والزوجة. 
ثانيا: حضور الشهود.
ثالثا: الإشهار
وتنقسم إجراءات الزواج فى مصر إلى: 
[1] زواج المصريين المسلمين وهو يكون رجل مسلم مصرى وامرأة مسلمة مصرية وهذا الزواج يتم بمعرفة الموظف المختص فى الدولة ويسمى (المأذون) وهو الشخص الوحيد المختص بزواج المصريين المسلمين فقط. 
[2] زواج المصرية من أجنبى ( ويشترط القانون المصرى موافقة دولة الزوج الأجنبى أو السفارة وما يفيد حالته الاجتماعية وشهادة عدم الممانعة للزوج وايضا فرق السنة إلا يجاوز 25 سنة وشهادة تفيد الديانة إذا كان أجنبى وليس من دولة عربية .
[3] زواج مصرى مسلم من أجنبية مسيحية ويشترط احضار شهادة ايضا من دولة الزوجة الأجنبية أو من السفارة تفيد الموافقة وعدم الممانعة على الزواج. 
[4] زواج الأجانب من بعضهم وهذه الحالة يكون الزوج أجنبى غير مصرى والزوجة أجنبية غير مصرية يجب موافقة كل من سفارة أو دولة الزوج والزوجة. 
[5] أيضا الجديد فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب وهو الكشف الطبى ويجب أن يكون الكشف الطبى صادر من مستشفى حكومة من مصر ولا يمكن أن يأتى بها من الخارج.
البريد الإلكترونى Hany lawyer top@ gmail.com : 

وأدخل على اليوتيوب وشاهد واكتب فقط زواج أجانب فى مصر والدول العربية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIPomw_wi0
للاتصال من مصر 0128811960
من خارج مصر 0020128811960

مــــــع تحيــــــات

المستشـــــار القــانـونـى

هــــــانى أحمـــــد

المحامــــــــى

والمستشار القانونى فى زواج الأجانب

----------


## تامر سامي احمد

*السلام عليكم الأخ العزيز الاستاذ هاني

بجد يا جماعة الراجل ده عبقري، 

مفيش حد عرف يخلص موضوع جواز يمكن من أصعب الحالات اللي مرت عليا

محدش فعلا يتخيل ان ممكن أبدا جنسيات زي ايران او اسرائيل ممكن يتوثقلها عقود زواجها في مصر

أول مرة بجد الاقي عبقرية ودهاء قانوني بالشكل ده 

الله يباركلك وتمنياتي بدوام التوفيق*

----------


## hany31

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مكتب  
الافوكاتو / وليد شحاتة 
للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية 

** المكتب  متخصص فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب من المصريين والمصريين من الأجانب وأيضاً زواج الأجانب من بعضهم البعض 
** وفيما يلى أهم الشروط الخاصة بالزواج الذى يتم فى وزارة العدل الشهر العقارى 
الشرط الأول:- حضور الزوجين إجراءات التوثيق والزواج أومن ينوب عنهما  
الشرط الثانى :- تقديم الأجنبي  الراغب فى الزواج – شهادة من سفارة دولته. 
( تفيد بعدم الممانعة فى الزواج )
الشرط الثالث :- حضور شاهدين عاقلين بالغين لسن الرشد أكثر من 21 سنة
الشرط الرابع  :- جواز سفر سارى للطرفان   
الشرط الخامس  :- عدد 6 صور  شخصية 4*6 لكل من الزوجين 
 ** متخصصون فى إنهاء كافة إجراءات زواج وشئون الأجانب فى وإتمام عقد الزواج وتسهيل كافة الصعوبات فى أسرع وقت ممكن وكذلك أعمال الترجمة المعتمدة  للغات الأجنبية والتصديق عليها من السفارات على عقود الزواج . 
كما يقدم مكتب الافوكاتو- جميع الخدمات القانونية الأخرى والاستشارات القانونية  للأخوة العرب المقيمون بالخارج أو المقيمون بجميع محافظات مصر وكذلك للمصريين فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية .
 ( مستشار قانونى لدى السفارات والقنصليات الأجنبية  فى مصر )
وللتواصل معنا زورا موقعنا الالكتروني www. Elavocato .com 
جوال رقم  : 01118727840
<a href="http://www.elavocato.com">الافوكاتو وليد شحاتة</a>

----------


## hany31

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مكتب  
الافوكاتو / وليد شحاتة 
للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية 

** المكتب  متخصص فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب من المصريين والمصريين من الأجانب وأيضاً زواج الأجانب من بعضهم البعض 
** وفيما يلى أهم الشروط الخاصة بالزواج الذى يتم فى وزارة العدل الشهر العقارى 
الشرط الأول:- حضور الزوجين إجراءات التوثيق والزواج أومن ينوب عنهما  
الشرط الثانى :- تقديم الأجنبي  الراغب فى الزواج – شهادة من سفارة دولته. 
( تفيد بعدم الممانعة فى الزواج )
الشرط الثالث :- حضور شاهدين عاقلين بالغين لسن الرشد أكثر من 21 سنة
الشرط الرابع  :- جواز سفر سارى للطرفان   
الشرط الخامس  :- عدد 6 صور  شخصية 4*6 لكل من الزوجين 
 ** متخصصون فى إنهاء كافة إجراءات زواج وشئون الأجانب فى وإتمام عقد الزواج وتسهيل كافة الصعوبات فى أسرع وقت ممكن وكذلك أعمال الترجمة المعتمدة  للغات الأجنبية والتصديق عليها من السفارات على عقود الزواج . 
كما يقدم مكتب الافوكاتو- جميع الخدمات القانونية الأخرى والاستشارات القانونية  للأخوة العرب المقيمون بالخارج أو المقيمون بجميع محافظات مصر وكذلك للمصريين فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية .
 ( مستشار قانونى لدى السفارات والقنصليات الأجنبية  فى مصر )
وللتواصل معنا زورا موقعنا الالكتروني www. Elavocato .com 
جوال رقم  : 01118727840
<a href="http://www.elavocato.com">الافوكاتو وليد شحاتة</a>

----------

